# S2 (humax 540) without subscription



## Jeff R (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, I know I will lose a lot of services if I cancel my subscription. But I am probably going to cancel my cable. Mostly what I use my Tivo for is as a home media player: music from iTunes (galleon) or playing videos that I transfer from my PC.

Am I right in thinking that these functions will stop working on my stand-alone Series2 Humax 540? And assuming they do stop, are there any third-party/etc fixes that might let me keep using my tivo as a media server?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You could cancel your cable but keep your TiVo subscription, and use it with OTA.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Without a subscription, the TiVo is severely limited. No fixes are available other than keep the subscription.


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 10, 2006)

wscannell said:


> Without a subscription, the TiVo is severely limited. No fixes are available other than keep the subscription.


That's what I thought. Just thought maybe some of the hacks around would allow me to still view recorded programs.

Anyway, it's only $12.95 a month...

Jeff


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can still view recorded programs and buffer Live TV without a sub.

It is just there is no way to record new programs or use network media features without a subscription. Being as those are pay features, it cannot be discussed how to defeat the subscription requirement for those features.


----------



## Jeff R (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok, that answers my question. By the way, I disagree with the idea that to copying a file onto a DVR that I own without a subscription is theft of service. But this isn't my forum, and not my rules.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

FYI - The 540 is not a Humax


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Jeff R said:


> Ok, that answers my question. By the way, I disagree with the idea that to copying a file onto a DVR that I own without a subscription is theft of service.


so would every court in the country. But we like to play nice with tivo here.


----------

